# has anyone order things from AquaDreamShop



## shadowdrag0n (Feb 19, 2008)

just like the tilte has anyone order anything from this website?


----------



## cichlidexpert (Apr 12, 2008)

of course!  what are you nuts? LOL...they are one of the largest fish :fish: and accesory producers in taiwan.


----------



## cbudz (Apr 23, 2008)

WHOA ! if you haven't done it yet ! Dont, I was almost scammed out of $ 1.100 bucks from this site ! notice theres no address or phone number listed on this site ? after ordering fish my credit card was used to place orders from Victorias secret 4 diffrent times! luckily the company called me in time to stop this fraud !


----------



## cbudz (Apr 23, 2008)

I Have had (Aquadreamshop) removed from the web ! Lycos and Tripod had responded to mine and many more complaints of this fraudulent site ! So like they say! if it looks too good to be true ! it most likely is ! :thumb:


----------



## cbudz (Apr 23, 2008)

PS ! I would be very cautious about anybody who endorsed this site !!!!!!!!!


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Glad I found this, I just emailed them a few days ago to ask about fish, then their website dissapeared.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cbudz (Apr 23, 2008)

Glad I could help ! I dont like getting scammed in this hobby, and Im glad nobody else will because of this site ! And boy ! I'm not done with em yet ! 8)


----------

